# Radon Slide 27.5 (8)



## besi (30. April 2015)

Hallo mir gefällt das Radon Slide 27,5 (8) sehr gut.

Was mir allerdings nicht so gut gefällt ist das Gewicht.

Hatte vorher ein Hardtail ist aber schon einige Jahre her das hat knapp 12 kg gewogen. Das sind ja immerhin 1,65 kg mehr. 

Viele Bikes liegen so zwischen 12.8 und 14 kg. Wie ist das Gewicht zu bewerten beim berghoch fahren?? macht das viel aus.

Was gibt es für Alternativen um die 2000 €


----------



## Saabway (30. April 2015)

Ich habe es gerade vor ein paar Tagen trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts als z.B. eines Canyon Spectral gekauft, weil der Mix der Komponenten es alternativlos macht, ich habe nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt finden können. 
Das Slide läuft trotz des Gewichts recht effektiv den Berg hoch, ruter sowieso, und mit den XT-Klickpedalen sowie Rahmengröße18 Zoll wiegt meins sogar 14,2 kg...
Merkt man nicht so, ich bin jetzt die ersten Male damit unterwegs gewesen, es läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besi (30. April 2015)

Saabway schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade vor ein paar Tagen trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts als z.B. eines Canyon Spectral gekauft, weil der Mix der Komponenten es alternativlos macht, ich habe nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt finden können.
> Das Slide läuft trotz des Gewichts recht effektiv den Berg hoch, ruter sowieso, und mit den XT-Klickpedalen sowie Rahmengröße18 Zoll wiegt meins sogar 14,2 kg...
> Merkt man nicht so, ich bin jetzt die ersten Male damit unterwegs gewesen, es läuft.




Ich bin 1,77 groß und Schrittlänge ist 86
Kommt bei dir die Größe auch in etwa so hin?

Wie ist dann die Sitzgeometrie bist du eher nach vorne geneigt oder aufrecht sitzend. Ich frage desshalb weil ich das Rad nicht Probefahren kann und wenn ich schon die Gelegenheit habe.

Wie ist der Allgemein Eindruck vom Rad


----------



## Saabway (30. April 2015)

Ich bin 180 cm und habe SL 84, das 18-er passt mir perfekt, man sitzt mit dem kurzen Vorbau gerade so aufrecht daß es bergauf nicht unangenehm wird.


----------



## Heitzerl (30. April 2015)

Bin 1.86 mit 86 SL, habs in 20" gekauft, hab vorher viele andre Bikes probiert und auf allen ! 18" Bikes festgestellt , dass zu wenig Platz zum Lenken ist, sprich meine Knie kurz vorm Lenker sind . So viel dazu. ( vor allem auf nem Speci enduro von nem freund , da kams mir vor auf nem 3rad zu sitzen ...  )

Hab nicht gerade die leichtesten Flads montiert, denke ich komme auf ~14.5 kg. Nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf , ich fahre lieber einen robusten als leichten Rahmen !

Der Vorbau am 20" ist mir allerdings 1-2cm zu lang, werde ich noch tauschen und mal etwas rumprobieren.
Sitzposition würd ich definitiv in Richtung aufrecht einstufen,sprich Enduro Geometrie? ( mehr oder  weniger )

Bin vorher auch HT gefahren , welches ein wenig leichter war, ~1.5kg...
Komme genauso gut jeden Berg hoch und umso besser berg runter...

Notfalls kannst du dir die Gabel absenken, für mich eher unnötig wenn ich ehrlich bin,aber je nach Belieben...

Bin zufrieden, werde nur vorne und evt auch hinten noch ne 203er scheibe montieren, ich mags eher brachial was die bremsen angeht.
Ansonsten hab ich jetzt wohl so ~600-800 km runter und nehm alles mit , was mir vors Rad kommt, noch alles heil und absolut funktionstüchtig,wies sein soll..


Kann nicht behaupten , dass ich das Bike nicht nochmal kaufen würde.

AHSO EDIT :

Alternativen waren für mich Swoop 6.0 und Propain Tyee, sollte das Slide mal ersetzt werden müssen, wirds bei mir wohl dann auch was Tyee-Speci Enduro mäßiges,
wobei ich das 8.0 bis auf die Gabel schon als Enduro einstufe, in meinen Augen ist all mountain mehr ein Verkaufsgag als wirklich eine "neue" klasse...  

Swoop 6.0 -> 1999
Tyee -> 2099

Könnte auch noch das Twoface in den Raum werfen, wenn ich du das allerdings mit ähnlicher austattung haben willst , wirds wesentlich teurer, da würde ich eher direkt das tyee nehmen.

peace und frohe hexenjagd


----------



## besi (30. April 2015)

Ein Service Kundendienst von Radon hat mich mal beraten. Er hatte gemeint beim slide 29 sollte ich zu 18 Zoll greifen und beim 27.5 das 20 Zoll Rad nehmen. Eben der Effekt vom Kinderrad. Es hadelt  sich eh nur um cm Angaben wenn ich die Ramengrößen vergleiche.

Evtl. liber auf 20 Zoll gehen da ich ja die gleich langen Beine wie Du Heizerl hast und einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau nehmen. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall aber so siten wie auf meinem alten Rad. Oberkörper nach vorne wie beim Rennrad und den Nacken verrenken. Mir bleibt beim jetzigen HT nur freihändig fahren wenn der Nacken zwickt.

Könnte auch 5 Std Fahrt opfern und nach Bonn fahren. Sprit zahlt Arbeitgeber, nur die Zeit eben.

Aber sonst biste ja zufrieden mit dem Handling und Qualität


----------



## benjei (30. April 2015)

Ich habe mich bei 180 und SL 88 auf dem 20er wohler gefühlt. Mal ne frage weiß jemand ob man den Remote der Revelation ändern kann das er die Absenkung remoted und nicht den Lock?


----------



## boarderking (30. April 2015)

besi schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,77 groß und Schrittlänge ist 86



18 Zoll M-- der Rahmen baut schon relativ hoch im Sitzrohr, bei meinen 84 schritthöhe ist die 150er reverb nur ca 1 cm ausgezogen, beim sqlab sattel fast gar nicht, ergo hast du sie vieleicht 2-3 cm draussen. Ich bin auch 177 cm und das Rad ist lang genug (reach).
Ich würde das auch nicht von der Radgröße abhängig machen, der reach ist da auch nicht anderst.
Bei einem Touren/Racebike bzw. Hardtail eventuell auch 20 zoll aber bei der Kategorie Slide/swoop oder bei canyon Spectral würde ich dir auf jeden M/18 zoll empfehlen


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Mai 2015)

Wie ist der Eindruck vom sqlab Sattel bei deinem HD? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen hol...


----------



## boarderking (3. Mai 2015)

ich hatte den auf meinem alten bike. Er ist mir auf jeden fall angenehmer als der montierte flite. Auf jeden fall muss der Sattel weiter runter, da man ja auf der erhöhten hinteren Kante sitzt. Es ist auch nicht ganz leicht den richtigen Winkel zu bestimmen, die sqlab sind da 'sensibler' als normale Sättel.
Ich denke wenn mal möglich werde ich den Ergon probieren:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/sme-3-pro


----------

